# John Deere v Craftsman DIY



## FlemingtonNJ (Oct 9, 2010)

I own a Craftsman DIY lawn tractor

- 2005
- 42 inch deck
- Briggs & Stratton 24HP OHV Intek Engine.
- I got it used in 2008 when I bought my house. The owner left it for me. 

Recently I inherited a John Deere riding mower:
- 2003.
- Model L120A
- 22 HP
- 48 inch deck
- 637 hours on it per its clock.

Question: Which is the better lawn tractor? I don't need 2 lawn tractors and will sell one of them. Anybody have knowledge on the better tractor to own? Reasons their choice of tractor is better?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Flemington, NJ


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, first off, welcome to the forum! For me, I'd go John Deere hands down. I'm not familiar with either model, and I know that Craftsman has made excellent machines, and I know that John Deere has superb machines also. I also know that I've had exceptionally horrible luck with Craftsman tools, and have seen some cheapness in Craftsman's line up that made me laugh out loud! But before you Craftsmen folks shoot me down, John Deere has also bombed on many levels, but generally, in my opinion, the John Deere mowers are going to hold their value much better, and are tougher machines. The best question to ask yourself is which one do you like the best? Which one do you think is the most comfortable? Which one has the most user friendly features? Which mower seems stronger in terms of the engine and other running gear? Which mower seems to be in better shape? These in my mind would be the real issues.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ditto to all of the above. Which do you like the most? Also, Is the John Deere the type you can purchase at the Home Depot? If so, It more than likely is not better quality than the Craftsman! The Deeres get a little fuzzy at the big box stores. Just like the Cubs!!!

Which tractor appears to have the least worn steering? The steering system can be a big tattle tale as to the rest of the machine... Which machines engine is not leaking oil or not as bad as the other? Pull the plugs and observe the condition of each. Plugs will give a wealth of information as to the condition of the engine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Let us know what you find and ultimately decide with...


----------



## FlemingtonNJ (Oct 9, 2010)

Tractor Beam and ftorleans1, thank you for your input. ftorleans1, I will have the steering checked....never knew this, so thank you for the insight. Yea, I am sort of leaning on the JD as well, for all the reasons you both listed. I must say the Craftsman has a few features I really like. For instance, I can turn the key half-back and the mower will reverse with the blade running (JD does not have this feature). I can also hit a lever and hop off the Craftsman with the mower running (without the blade engaged of course) - the JD also does not have this feature. The Craftsman has 6 gears which is really nice when mowing along garden edges, curbs etc. Put is in 1 or 2 and slow as you go. With the JD I have to hold the peddle down. 

What the JD has that I really like: Well...it is a JD!!!! But, besides the name, it has a larger mower deck which means less time mowing. It is about 15% larger over-all compared to the Craftsman which is nice. Drives and rides really smoothly compared to the Craftsman.

I don't know yet. I have until March/April to make my decision as neither mower will sell now during the winter season. 

Thanks for your comments.

Regards,

FlemingtonNJ


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you ever thought about trading them both for one of higher quality? Maybe you can't but it's an idea. Or selling them both and buying one of higher quality? Like you say they would sell better come spring so you have all winter to research and make your decision. There is a lot of folks that frequent this forum with all kinds of lawn and garden tractors to help you along the way!


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Larger deck always wins, unless it's eating oil or something...


----------



## farmall_99 (Dec 31, 2014)

I know that the John Deere lawn mowers are a whole lot more expensive. So which ever one you prefer I'd hold onto.


----------



## farmall_99 (Dec 31, 2014)

My personal favorites are the Jim Dandy Power Kings. They have been discontinued but they're very faithful and will always get the job done.


----------

